# What bait/lure is workin @ Lake Livingston



## roncnuts (May 21, 2009)

Just wonderin if you all could tell me what your having luck with on Lake Livingston lately. As long as it catches fish the fun will take care of itself!!! Thanks


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

If you use live bait...shad. If your looking for a lure ask shadslinger...he can give you all the info you need.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Shad, minnows, shrimp punch bait and night crawlers for catfish early and late. Drifting flats between 12 & 20 feet.

Silver, white and chartrusse slabs jigging the humps for white bass in the daylight hours.
Trolling #13 Pet Spoon behind a #10 or 20 Jet Diver will locate whites.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Shad, minnows, shrimp punch bait and night crawlers for catfish early and late. Drifting flats between 12 & 20 feet.
> 
> Silver, white and chartrusse slabs jigging the humps for white bass in the daylight hours.
> Trolling #13 Pet Spoon behind a #10 or 20 Jet Diver will locate whites.


Couldn't think of anything eles. If you plan on going in the next two days make sure you have dry cloths. The lake was BAD today


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm going tomorrow with FISHNNUT, and will give a report. This will be the first time I have been in 4 days so I guess we are going to go where I saw them last and see what's up. Anyone have a current location on some white bass on the South end?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be slab'n tomorrow. Just hard to beat a good slab this time of year.

Haven't decided where to go yet, but leaning toward mid-lake where got them last time. Winds should be light.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Trollin I would use a pet spoon and spec rig tandem. If they r schoolin use anything in the box they will hit it IE traps,spoons or spec rig two at a time. I like to throw something with a reg hook easier to get off when the action is fast. Jiggin use old reliable or slab Chrome or Chartreuse.

Good Luck


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

SS, I was there today and the lake was bad. I took a few wave over the bow. I did find some fish on the south east side of the Island but could not get them to bite. The fish I caught the other day was west of the Island when they started schooling.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Livingston can get rough in a hurry. Glad you made it out OK. I have a 23' CC but it can still be no fun.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That side of the island is often catfish that you see on the screen especially out around 25' to 30' of the Southeast side.
i thgink we will start at Browder's it's been mighty good to me lately.


----------

